# Cooler....Can't do.



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Please..somone please tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in an unsightly cooler? There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Its cost effective and air tight.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

There are plenty of other options. The whole thing with the cooler is that it cost me $40. You find me something that can store as many boxes as my cooler for around that price, and I'll buy a few of them. haha
I'm actually waiting for a 32-bottle wine cooler in the mail. It will be a supplement to the cooler, not a replacement. :ss


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

There are plenty of other options, but none that I can think of are as inexpensive as setting up a cooler for storage. Less money spent on storage = more spent on cigars.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

sure ... there are more appealing options; but I don't have $2000 for an Aristocrat. at the end of the day, coolers are a cost-effective way to store boxes of cigars in an environment that offers some insulation from warmth and a well-sealed environment for maintaining desirable RH levels. 

some day I'll get an Aristocrat or make my own cabinet humi (have a conversion project for an antique "bachelor's cabinet" in mind); but until then, Igloo will reign supreme in my household.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I got rid of the body, so the cooler was looking pretty empty.. 





:bn


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Soprano3695 said:


> Please..somone please tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in an unsightly cooler? There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?


You are correct, coolers are not generally considered decorative furniture.

If looks are important then a cooler probably isn't practical to that person. If excellent storage conditions and affordability are dominant factors, then coolers become a good option.

I store my cigars in two large coolers in the same room as I have my amateur radio gear set up. That room is generally unused except by me, so the look of the coolers is not an issue. If I was planning to store my cigars in the family room, I'd buy a Aristocrat.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

I understand the cost effectiveness..but still isn't part of the whole cigar "experience" the presentation?


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Most people seem to do a cooler PLUS a 150 count desktop for singles and the "presentation". Hell, I have a tower humidor and still use a cooler for extra storage. Ya can't beat them for cost effective utility. An Aristorcrat costs a lot of boxes of cigars.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

My cooler stays in the closet. Presentation is when I'm smoking. It's all about taste for me.

A couple of pictures should ram the point home.
I can unpack it and take pictures of what's underneath too. haha


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

The Professor said:


> sure ... there are more appealing options; but I don't have $2000 for an Aristocrat. at the end of the day, coolers are a cost-effective way to store boxes of cigars in an environment that offers some insulation from warmth and a well-sealed environment for maintaining desirable RH levels.
> 
> some day I'll get an Aristocrat or make my own cabinet humi (have a conversion project for an antique "bachelor's cabinet" in mind); but until then, Igloo will reign supreme in my household.


That being said, If you are using it for stotage of boxes of cigars, how does the humidity penetrate the sealed boxes?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Boxes are not impenetrable. The wood breaths as does the paper. Even in large cabinet humidors like an Aristocrat, less that 10% of the space is for singles. Singles stored in boxes are more stable and less susceptible to the humidity changes that will occur every time you open your cooler or humidor.
Its always nice to have a desktop or small cabinet to store your everyday smokes. But longterm storage for aging is best in boxes or wooden cabs.:tu


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Soprano3695 said:


> I understand the cost effectiveness..but still isn't part of the whole cigar "experience" the presentation?


I have a 100ct for presentation. My cooler is just used for the bulk goods


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a desktop humi plus a Vinotemp in my study that has the "presentation" down and I have an Igloo in the basement for mass storage of cigars that I am aging. Hope this helps.

Rick
:cb


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

im in it for the taste not the box they sit in till the fire hits them haha


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I dont now if you'll find a better option than a cooler, different options yes... but better ??? $$$ ??? . A nice cabinet is great, but as far as holding humidity, and protecting you cigars in my opinion one is just as good as another.

I'd love to have a nce cabinet, but when I can pick up a cooler and beads for under a hundred bucks, vs $2000 for a cabinet... my question to the OP is how much is the bling factor worth to you.


----------



## Racer3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Is that you in the pic checking out your smokes? :chk



sirxlaughs said:


> My cooler stays in the closet. Presentation is when I'm smoking. It's all about taste for me.
> 
> A couple of pictures should ram the point home.
> I can unpack it and take pictures of what's underneath too. haha


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> Please..somone please *tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in a cooler? * There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?


Overflow control.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh I don't know, a cooler chock-full-o stick looks pretty damn sexy to me.

Looking at sirxlaughs' cooler I keep hearing in my head, "I got some ice cream and you ain't got none, I some ice cream and you ain't got none".


Now I personally don't use a cooler only because I am super paranoid about the temp. My basement being finished and well vented, it stays about the same temp as the house. So I don't have a cool spot in the basement to store a cooler. This is why I use a Vinotemp, and I will likely get another at some point this year. At that time one Vino will be for smoking from, and the other for deep sleep. If I had a good place to store a phat cooler(s), I'd probably be broker than I am now.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> My cooler stays in the closet. Presentation is when I'm smoking. It's all about taste for me.
> 
> A couple of pictures should ram the point home.
> I can unpack it and take pictures of what's underneath too. haha


Tell me about that fan an heat sink I see in the cooler please.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

sirxlaughs said:


> My cooler stays in the closet. Presentation is when I'm smoking. It's all about taste for me.
> 
> A couple of pictures should ram the point home.
> I can unpack it and take pictures of what's underneath too. haha


Look out! Those weasels are going to steal your smokes! :gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

While the mass storage, aging and cost issues are points well taken, I can completely empathize with the OP's sentiments. The presentation of one's sticks in a humidor can be seen as part & parcel of the whole experience. Call it a point of pride, if you will -- and there are innumerable examples of this outside the cigar world. Wine racks immediately come to mind. Some people spend thousands on them when there are siginifcantly lower cost options available, but the presentation is important to them. And therein lies the key for everyone, what's important to you? For those of us who may only be concerned about the quality of the smoke itself, coolerdors may be just fine. But there is certainly a segment of the cigar smoking world for whom the presentation of their sticks adds to their smoking enjoyment, and for them, a coolerdor -- while inarguably functional -- detracts from the overall experience.

Me? I would have never considered a coolerdor prior to being on this site. In fact, I'm still battling myself over the idea. However, the gorillas here present some pretty convincing arguments, and I can see one in my future, but I may have to get there gradually.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

burninator said:


> Look out! Those weasels are going to steal your smokes! :gn


haha
Those are my ferrets. They're curious about everything.

As for the fan/heatsink thing. It's a peltier cooler. I will look around for the thread on that. 
edit:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29884


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Who here hasn't thought of our own cigar room? With big leather chairs and flat screen tv's and the walk in humi in the corner? Hmmm.... It's all part of the experience, if you can afford it then I think it's great. If not, keep dreaming and enjoy a nice smoke. :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

It's all about bigger storage for me. Just purchased a small 28 quart cooler over the weekend and am in the process of loading it one cigar at a time (could take a while).

Cost of the cooler from Wally world> $14.88 plus tax.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the Vino makes a damn fine presentation, I'd say I like it better than a desktop humidor.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

There are nice looking Footlocker style humidors as well as end table and cabinet models. I personally keep some boxes and bundles in the cooler then move my sticks to my nice looking humidors as needed. 

MCS


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Great info guys....keep it coming. Don't get me wrong I am all for a tastier, well maintained stick and I understand the bulk storage reasoning. That being said I could see myself with the vinocooler before the igloo.


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Soprano, what are you using now?

Picking up my Wine Fridge tonight hopefully.


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

WHy not look at an Aristocrat mini.
Holds a good amount of boxes and almost half the cost of a regular aristocrat.
Plus you can get 4 pullout drawers, or glass top/front, and PRETTY wood.

A good option...and eventually my next purchase.


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a 50 count desktop where I keep nicer smokes and assorted singles, and then a 48qt cooler where I keep whole boxes. good cheap reliable storage.

vino temps look much better, IMO. mini cabinets are nice, but I would probably go with a vinotemp before one of those. :2


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Kodo.. Podo.. stay away from those cigars!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I have no one to present my cigars to so a cooler works for me until I get my wine cooler which is a cooler as well.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

massphatness said:


> While the mass storage, aging and cost issues are points well taken, I can completely empathize with the OP's sentiments. The presentation of one's sticks in a humidor can be seen as part & parcel of the whole experience. Call it a point of pride, if you will -- and there are innumerable examples of this outside the cigar world. Wine racks immediately come to mind. Some people spend thousands on them when there are siginifcantly lower cost options available, but the presentation is important to them. And therein lies the key for everyone, what's important to you? For those of us who may only be concerned about the quality of the smoke itself, coolerdors may be just fine. But there is certainly a segment of the cigar smoking world for whom the presentation of their sticks adds to their smoking enjoyment, and for them, a coolerdor -- while inarguably functional -- detracts from the overall experience.
> 
> Me? I would have never considered a coolerdor prior to being on this site. In fact, I'm still battling myself over the idea. However, the gorillas here present some pretty convincing arguments, and I can see one in my future, but I may have to get there gradually.


:tpd:

I completely understand and can empathise with the OP's point. I bought a new humi when I joined up here and I went out of my way to get one that looked great and also had a lot of glass so that I could SEE my cigars. However, my collection has quickly outgrown even my new 300 count humi and I don't want my house littered with humis all over the place. So, I washed out an old cooler I had and I just ordered some beads for it.

There's a lot to love about the cooler-dor. They're cheap, efficient, and you can stack them in the closet. :ss


----------



## Aaron S. (Aug 18, 2007)

I bought my first 50 count humidor about 5 months ago. I never thought I would need anything bigger. Man was I stupid. 2 small humidors and a coolidor later, I still need something else. I'm a full time college student, and I only work part time. If I had a house and money, I would build my own cigar room. Ahhh...It's wonderful to dream. Anyway I can understand the need to have a nice display, but the coolidor is so cost effective.:ss


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> That being said I could see myself with the vinocooler before the igloo.


That works fine. Until you fill it up


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the Beholder.  I love opening up my 150qt. Igloo and looking at the Boxes, Beads, and Hygros


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i live in a trailer, drive a '94 van, my "smoking room" is my shed w/lawn mowers/camping stuff/cable tv & a heater-the cooler just seemed to fit the "white trash" persona


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Coolers are a very good, relatively inexpensive option for storage of large volume of cigars.
If too unsightly, which I would agree would clash with my furniture and wife would be upset, a closet works fine.
You can have a smaller humi to house what you plan to smoke week by week and store the rest in the closet and then out of sight out of mind works just fine.
I was fortunate to be able to end up with an Aristocrat but not all can pull that off.

The cooler is an excellent example of the old saying that necessity is the mother of invention. Many ways to skin a cat and not everyone cares about appearance, as the main goal is humidification for proper cigar storage.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> i live in a trailer, drive a '94 van, my "smoking room" is my shed w/lawn mowers/camping stuff/cable tv & a heater-the cooler just seemed to fit the "white trash" persona


I could hang in that smokin room.
I have a nice big shed out back and there's a couple chairs in there, just no heat. I have one of those propane tank heaters, I'm going to put it to use. I can sit on my tractor. :tu


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Soprano3695 said:


> Please..somone please tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in an unsightly cooler? There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?


Naw, you're not missing anything. For a man of your means, tastes and stature, coolers would be a real bummer. But, for some of us "un-so-fisted-cated" members of the giant, unwashed masses, buying coolers means: best bang for the buck for storage=more money for cigars. Way less "futzing" than you have with wood humidors. And, with beads, a cooler is a pretty fool-proof way of keeping your smokes in tip top condition.

They're not ugly if you do what we do. When the Vanderbuilts come over for a visit, we just throw a quilt made out of C.D.s that have matured over the cooler. That always impresses 'em

WyoBob


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I was about to go out for a seegar but my tux is at the cleaners.:chk


----------



## bi11fish (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey guy's warehousing is not where you spend your money you spend it on inventory---What is better a great looking empty Humidor or a well stocked inexpensive coolidor HMMM let me think about that.


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

I can overlook the ugliness because coolers are so effective (and cheap). I have to fuss with my nice wooden humidors much more than I do with the coolers I have. I'd have to blow my entire yearly cigar budget on a humidor to get enough storage space to fit my entire collection. I keep the coolers in the closet anyway.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> Please..somone please tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in an unsightly cooler? There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?


 YES!
If you read the many posts on this forum about coolers, you will see that there are many that use them. Can so many Gorilla's be wrong? I for one would rather buy stogies than spend hundreds or even thousands of dollars on pretty wood box. I love the the big humi's and know that many have them and love them. Just not my priority. :2


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

mdtaggart said:


> YES!
> If you read the many posts on this forum about coolers, you will see that there are many that use them. Can so many Gorilla's be wrong? I for one would rather buy stogies than spend hundreds or even thousands of dollars on pretty wood box. I love the the big humi's and know that many have them and love them. Just not my priority. :2


:tpd:

I'd rather have a huge ugly cooler full of my favorite cigars instead of an almost empty giant humidor. I can promis you that if you looked in my cooler you'd start drooling, well at least I start evey time I look in there.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I was introduced into the cooler world by the Elders of the Jungle and it's the only way to go easy maintaince. I have 3 desk tops for presentation and they are fun .:tu:tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I agree, coolers are the way to go, but for some people presentation is important. I almost ALWAYS smoke alone, so presentation is not as important to me.
Scott


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> Please..somone please tell me why on earth anyone would want to store their sticks in an unsightly cooler? There has to be a better option than to store large collections in a plastic cooler. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I have a friend who uses a cooler to store his cigars. Like you his wife does not think that is very attractive for the home decor. So they picked up an old rustic trunk at an estate auction and placed the cooler into it. It looks rather neat and goes well with their furniture/furnishings. Still uses the cooler for freshness but the trunk for aesthetics.*

*Problem solved.*


----------



## sandsman1 (Nov 20, 2007)

WyoBob said:


> Naw, you're not missing anything. For a man of your means, tastes and stature, coolers would be a real bummer. But, for some of us "un-so-fisted-cated" members of the giant, unwashed masses, buying coolers means: best bang for the buck for storage=more money for cigars. Way less "futzing" than you have with wood humidors. And, with beads, a cooler is a pretty fool-proof way of keeping your smokes in tip top condition.
> 
> They're not ugly if you do what we do. When the Vanderbuilts come over for a visit, we just throw a quilt made out of C.D.s that have matured over the cooler. That always impresses 'em
> 
> WyoBob


TOO dam funny wyobob hahaha

i just tell the jones's the place is being remodeled and they cant come over haha


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Costa said:


> Soprano, what are you using now?
> 
> Picking up my Wine Fridge tonight hopefully.


I have a 100 count cabinet at work. I have a 300 count chest 2 - 75's and 2 50's.....big pain in the but to keep up on the temp and rh levels. :hn


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Coolers are highly effective in maintaining a stable RH% IMHO. My humidors can be +/- as much as 5%, but the cooler is always say +/-1/2%. So generally more effective than your average humidor. However if you have an active RH system that might negate the advantage of the coolerdor in stability. Pricewise though you'd have to pay up much more.


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

Soprano3695 said:


> I understand the cost effectiveness..but still isn't part of the whole cigar "experience" the presentation?


man im with you all the way.. but each holds there on... coolers are more less expensive and hold more... but im a presentation kind of guy.. i dont have anything against the cooler guys "lol" but just not my thing... but this is the fun part of this hobby you get to see all kinds of creativity and they are all greatoh and meet cool people....... :ss


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Soprano3695 said:


> I have a 100 count cabinet at work. I have a 300 count chest 2 - 75's and 2 50's.....big pain in the but to keep up on the temp and rh levels. :hn


dude, time for a cooler :r


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

Who said this is a fashion show?
I don't think anyone here is trying to pass off a Rubbermaid or Igloo as fine furniture.
I'll give you the coolerdors aren't "pretty" and I like the look of fancy wood myself as much as anyone else I suppose. That's why like I've said elsewhere on this site I'll be building some humidors myself. I just can't see paying someone else the thousands of $$$$ in labor for a cabinet sized humi, because first I'm not rich and second I can do it myself.
I'm not as lucky as others here in cashflow I guess but I have access to a well equipped shop and the knowhow to make things so maybe I'm lucky in other ways. I'll have plenty of the pretty stuff in time. Wish I had gotten into the cigar thing sooner myself actually, I'm a newby here.
Use what you need to use to get by, or if you just don't feel the need for the fancy stuff go for the cooler. If you do have the means, and can appreciate the fine craftsmanship you can buy with an Aristocrat, that's great too.
Either way ENJOY your CIGARS, that's what it's about.
Smoke a big fat one.:ss


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

My cooler stays in the closet. It's great for overflow boxes from the Vinotemp. I'd love to have a more attractive storage option but the $$$ aren't there right now. Someday I'll convert a hutch into a giant display humidor but until that day, the cooler does a great job with what is important.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sounds like the majority have humidors in addition to the coolidors. The coolidors in addition to being unsightly, are unorganized with boxes piled on top of boxes.

Good info though...I may just get one for larger volume and aging..then move them out as needed. :tu


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> I have a 100 count cabinet at work. I have a 300 count chest 2 - 75's and 2 50's.....big pain in the but to keep up on the temp and rh levels. :hn


So when you buy a box, you unpack the cigars into one of your humidors, presumably mixing them in with whatever other cigars are already in there?

I prefer to store full boxes of cigars in the original packaging until the time comes to crack them open, which might be weeks, months, or years away. The rh in there is rock solid: the temperature goes up and down a bit. Maybe one day I'll buy an Aristocrat, but until then a cooler in the closet is the perfect, cost effective solution.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> I prefer to store full boxes of cigars in the original packaging until the time comes to crack them open, which might be weeks, months, or years away. The rh in there is rock solid: the temperature goes up and down a bit. Maybe one day I'll buy an Aristocrat, but until then a cooler in the closet is the perfect, cost effective solution.


:tpd:

Plus, I am not into the "look what I have" thing, so I don't care that folks can't see what I have.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Plus, I am not into the "look what I have" thing, so I don't care that folks can't see what I have.


What you have is a wonderful personality and outlook on life. I like you and so do others!

MCS


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> Sounds like the majority have humidors in addition to the coolidors. The coolidors in addition to being unsightly, are unorganized with boxes piled on top of boxes.
> 
> Good info though...I may just get one for larger volume and aging..then move them out as needed. :tu


My cooler is not unsightly, it is out of sight. My boxes are neatly stacked, not unorganized. I have 2 desk top humi's for my daily access.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome thread. Thanks to Soprano for starting it. I was originally, sort-of, in the "I'm not too sure about a cooler" camp. But after reading all this great info I think I more fully understand the value of a cooler.

For example the whole point of overflow & aging. Agree there too. Another gem I got here (I have 6 wood humis) is when I buy a box, I need to break it up and fit sticks where I can. If I had a cooler, I could just drop the box in there.

Thanks to all for adding their input - I've learned a lot from reading this.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> coolidors in addition to being unsightly, are unorganized with boxes piled on top of boxes.


A quick pic of my unsightly unorganized cooler :tu

Aint' no shame in my game.......


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Plus, I am not into the "look what I have" thing, so I don't care that folks can't see what I have.


It is not about "Look what I have". It is about presentation...and presentation to me is part of the whole cigar smoking experience.

Who cares what I have? I am not out to impress anybody...If your not into cigars no one is going to care if they are in a $2000 humidor or a $2.00 tupperware container.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Soprano3695 said:


> The coolidors in addition to being unsightly, are unorganized with boxes piled on top of boxes.
> 
> :tu


Because I have a Cooler I am able to buy more boxes and stack them on top of each other which is a gorgeous sight:ss:tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> It is not about "Look what I have". It is about presentation...and presentation to me is part of the whole cigar smoking experience.
> .


So, you sit and stare at your humidor while smoking?


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Dgar said:


> A quick pic of my unsightly unorganized cooler :tu
> 
> Aint' no shame in my game.......


That is the most organized cooler I have ever seen. Nice work! I like the fact that is vertical as well.

Who needs an Aristocrat? :r


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> So, you sit and stare at your humidor while smoking?


Yeah thats it.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Dgar said:


> A quick pic of my unsightly unorganized cooler :tu
> 
> Aint' no shame in my game.......


Aren't you afraid of that thing tipping over on you? I keep mine traditional way & store the singles in cabinet boxes. I can't imagine aging smokes in a regular humidor.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> So, you sit and stare at your humidor while smoking?


Some folks have collections and enjoy putting them on display for their enjoyment or the enjoyment of family and friends. I think that is what Soprano is saying about his collection. He enjoys displaying his collection of cigars. I have a nice stamp collection but I have it hidden away, much the same way I do with my cigars (except for my desktop humi). :tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a desktop humi for display and a coolerdor for storage. What's the big deal? 

I have a lot of nice food in my refrigerator, but I display my fruit in a nice bowl. Stamps, cigars, fruit - are we comparing apples to oranges?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> I have a desktop humi for display and a coolerdor for storage. What's the big deal?
> 
> I have a lot of nice food in my refrigerator, but I display my fruit in a nice bowl. Stamps, cigars, fruit - are we comparing apples to oranges?


I smoke a sheet of stamps every now and then - quite tasty! :chk


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> Sounds like the majority have humidors in addition to the coolidors. The coolidors in addition to being unsightly, are unorganized with boxes piled on top of boxes.
> 
> Good info though...I may just get one for larger volume and aging..then move them out as needed. :tu


Unorganized? It took a lot of work to get that many boxes to fit. It's like playing tetris. It maybe look unorganized on the top b/c I through some singles and what not up there, but it definitely takes some patience to get the boxes to fit properly.

It is pretty obvious that appearance is important to you when it comes to storage. To some people (like me), I don't care where my cigars stay. I actually prefer them out of sight so they don't take up any space (other than closet space) in the house. It's about the cigar and not the container for me. If I am outside smoking, no one is going to know where that cigar was stored. The only thing they will know is that I have a big smile on my face while enjoying a good smoke. :ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Slightly more expensive than a cooler but holds 400-500 sticks:










1200 Count for under 400 bucks:










MCS


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

It has become quite obvious that I am continually going to get beat on here for this topic. So i have come to the conculsion if you can't beat em join em. 

I'll get my coolidor tomorrow. 

All kidding aside I can see eveyones point who are pro coolidor..makes perfect sense for bulk storing and aging...just not displaying.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> It has become quite obvious that I am continually going to get beat on here for this topic. So i have come to the conculsion if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> I'll get my coolidor tomorrow.
> 
> All kidding aside I can see eveyones point who are pro coolidor..makes perfect sense for bulk storing and aging...just not displaying.


:r I appreciate your position. I say... stand your ground! Get your Aristocrat and enjoy it. I would if I could afford it.

For now, I do love my coolerdor for value and convenience. :tu


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Soprano3695 said:


> It has become quite obvious that I am continually going to get beat on here for this topic. So i have come to the conculsion if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> I'll get my coolidor tomorrow.
> 
> All kidding aside I can see eveyones point who are pro coolidor..makes perfect sense for bulk storing and aging...just not displaying.


The last sentence says it all.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Soprano3695 said:


> It has become quite obvious that I am continually going to get beat on here for this topic. So i have come to the conculsion if you can't beat em join em.
> 
> I'll get my coolidor tomorrow.
> 
> All kidding aside I can see eveyones point who are pro coolidor..makes perfect sense for bulk storing and aging...just not displaying.


The force is strong - resistance is futile - welcome to the dark side - :ss

Ron


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

Blueface said:


> If too unsightly, which I would agree would clash with my furniture and wife would be upset, a closet works fine.


I think a cooler would look great in your living room Carlos.:r

I love my cooler except for that it's full and need another one soon. There not the most attractive to look at, but when opened they are gorgeous.

I would suggest one of these to anyone. You could still keep the bulk of the smokes in the cooler and fill up a desktop for presentation.


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

any pics of it?


----------



## chupacabrah (Jan 2, 2008)

Soprano3695 said:


> any pics of it?


here is a whole thread:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121846


----------



## Soprano3695 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the info....some interesting setups.


----------

